# Positionierung von Not-Aus-Schaltern



## Elektrixer (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese schon länger in diesem Forum mit, habe mich aber erst heute registriert, da ich erst heute eine Frage zu stellen habe. 
Zunächst zu mir und meinem Problem:
Ich bin seit ca. 10 Jahren Elektroinstallateur und mache derzeit eine Weiterbildung zum Elektrotechniker. Innerhalb dieser Weiterbildung ist ein Firmenprojekt vorgesehen.
So, ein Projekt habe ich jetzt. Meine Aufgabe: Ich soll eine bestehende Band-Förderanlage von S5 auf S7 modernisieren und erweitern.
Diese Förderanlage fährt Euro-Paletten um mehrere Ecken von einer Lagerhalle in die andere. Die Paletten werden von einem Gabelstapler aufgesetzt. Solange der Gabelstapler unmittelbar vor dem Band steht, wird der Anlauf durch eine Lichtschranke verhindert. Die Bandanlage besteht aus mehreren Teilstücken mit jeweils 2 Lichtschranken und einem Motor. Die erste Lichtschranke erkennt die Palette und schaltet den Motor ein. Die zweite schaltet ihn dann wieder ab. Das Spiel wiederholt sich dann in jedem Teilstück. Die Ablaufsteuerung ist soweit klar und stellt kein Problem dar.
Mein großes Problem derzeit ist die Positionierung der Not-Aus-Schalter. Ich habe schon stundenlang im Internet recherchiert, aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Gibt es eine Vorschrift, WO Not-Aus-Schalter vorhanden sein müssen oder kann/muss man das nach Gutdünken und Erfahrung entscheiden ?

Bisher erkannte Gefahrenquellen sind:
- Aufsetzen der Paletten
- Entnahme der Paletten
Hier würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Not-Aus-Schalter einplanen.
Aber was ist mit dem Transport dazwischen ?
Da Dummheit bekanntlich grenzenlos ist, könnte sich rein theoretisch jemand auf die Bahn setzen/stellen/legen und dabei die Lichtschranke für den Startimpuls unterbrechen... aber muss man dann wirklich bei jedem Teilstück (ca. 3-5m) einen Not-Aus einplanen ? Für die Sicherheit wäre es wünschenswert, aber für den Auftraggeber muss alles so einfach und billig wie möglich sein....

Andere Meinungen sind willkommen.
Auch Links und (Literatur)-Hinweise sind willkommen !


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2009)

Die einzige mögliche Antwort:
Risiko bzw. Gefahrenanalyse, daraus ergibt sich dann wo wie und überhaupt irgendwas abgesichert werden muss.

Hier eine gute Linkliste eines Forenmitglieds:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=158773&postcount=17

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Elektrixer (17 Oktober 2009)

Hallo und danke erstmal für die Antwort !
Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Da ich die Gefährdungsanalayse aber ohnehin selber durchführen müsste, stände ich früher oder später vor der selben Frage:


> Gibt es eine Vorschrift, WO Not-Aus-Schalter vorhanden sein müssen oder kann/muss man das nach Gutdünken und Erfahrung entscheiden ?


 
Die Linkliste arbeite ich gleich durch.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2009)

je nach länge und örtlichen gegebenheiten würde sich evtl. auch ein zaun anbieten, der spart not.aus-schalter ... oder seil-not-aus-schalter endlang der strecke ... längste mir bekannte strecke dafür ist 250m ...

also mal so als vorschläge ^^


----------



## Safety (17 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
also ich Empfehle Dir zumindest die Norm 60204-1 und suche mal in der Linkiste bei Jabba!

Ein kurzer Normenauszug EN ISO 13850:
Die Not-Halt Funktion darf nicht als Ersatz für Schutzmassnahmen oder andere Sicherheitsfunktionen verwendet werden, aber sollte als ergänzende Schutzmassnahme konzipiert sein.

Also ein Not-Halt kann und darf nie eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung (Zaun) ersetzen!

Lese Dir mal den Handlungsleitfaden Maschinen- und Anlagensicherheit durch, da gibt es auch eine schöne Erklärung der Risikoanalyse! Und frage deinen Dozenten der müsste Dir auch helfen können!

Aus der Ferne kann Dir keiner genau sagen was da zutun ist, aber es gibt sehr viele Bänder die eigensicher sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2009)

Elektrixer schrieb:


> Bisher erkannte Gefahrenquellen sind:
> - Aufsetzen der Paletten
> - Entnahme der Paletten
> Hier würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Not-Aus-Schalter einplanen.
> ...


 
Da hast du doch schon fast eine wunderbare Gefahrenanlyse angefangen.
Mann muß einfach nachdenken was kann passieren. Da gehört dann z.b. noch zu:


wie schnell sind die Paletten
-Kann jemand durch die Geschwindigkeit verletzt werden
wie schwer sind die Paletten
-von einer leeren Palette geht eine andere Gefahr aus wie von einer vollen mit 250KG
wie ist die Förderstrecke selber aufgebaut, laufen da offene Ketten
und
und
und
Das ganze mußt du bist zum kleinsten Detail durch spielen, erst danach kannst
du die gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Safety (18 Oktober 2009)

*Wesentliche Veränderung*

Hallo, 
noch eine Anmerkung von mir, da Du eine Maschine überarbeitest die dann auch wieder beim selben Kunden bleibt, kann es gut sein das Du keine neue Konformitätserklärung erstellen musst. Meiner Meinung nach könntest Du ein Risikobeurteilung machen und feststellen ob es neue Gefahren gibt und wenn dann feststellen ob Du eine wesentliche Änderung ist auch hier bei kann Dir der HLF 2008 Kapitel 6 und hier besonders 6.6 helfen!Hier würde BetrSichV §7 greifen. Auch sehe ich eine Verbesserung des Sicherheitsniveaus durch Produkte die den Stand der Technik widerspiegeln nicht als wesentliche Veränderung an (persönliche Meinung!!!!!)! Aber, da Du sehr unerfahren in diesen Vorgehensweisen bist würde ich mir hier an Deiner Stelle Hilfe suchen, die Dir dann zeigen können wie man Antriebe sicher abschaltet und wie man ein Risiko beurteilt. Noch eine Anmerkung alle im Betrieb befindlichen Anlagen müssen mindestens BetrSichV entsprechen, hierzu gibt es ein Checkliste diese kann ich gerne bei bedarf hier einstellen. Es gibt natürlich jede menge Maschinen die diesen Mindestanforderungen nicht entsprechen und bei einer Überarbeitung muss man, dass erkennen. Ich kenne viele solcher Palettenförderanlagen die offen laufen 
diese sind aber so gebaut, dass es zu keiner oder nur zu sehr geringen Gefahren kommen kann. 

Da dieses Thema CE oder nicht, bei einer solchen Konstellationen immer wieder zu Diskussionen kommt, würde mich auch die Erfahrung und Meinungen, von anderen, zu diesem Thema interessieren!

Anhang von Herrn Ostermann


----------



## Elektrixer (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte die Woche leider kein Internet, daher kann ich erst jetzt anworten.
Danke erstmal für die vielen Hinweise !
Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Stunde kann ich nur kurz antworten.


Safety schrieb:


> Und frage deinen Dozenten der müsste Dir auch helfen können!


Das habe ich vorgestern.
Seine Antwort war nur: Im Internet suchen oder an der bestehenden Anlage orientieren. Nicht sehr hilfreich. :-?

Die bestehende Anlage hat (nach erneuter Besichtigung ermittelt) ca. 50m Bandlänge und 8 Not-Aus-Schalter. Denke, daran werden wir nichts ändern und das einfach so belassen wie es ist.
Die Erweiterung umfasst ca. 15m, wo bis auf die Motoren noch alles zu planen ist. Da werden wir uns morgen nochmal genauer mit beschäftigen.

Was ich bisher sagen kann:
Die Paletten sind mit Sicherheit schwerer als 250 Kg, fahren aber sehr langsam. Ich schätze 10 m/Minute. Eine Verletzung durch herannahende Paletten halte daher für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Paletten werden über Rollen transportiert. Eine große Gefahr, die eine Abschrankung durch Zäune erfordert, sehe ich darin nicht. Aber theoretisch könnte sich dazwischen jemand die Hand oder den Fuß einklemmen. Kritisch sind zwei Stellen, wo die Palettenbahn überquert werden kann. Hier sind aber Trittbretter eingebaut.


----------



## Klopfer (3 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage nach der Anzahl und Position der NOT-HALT-Taster ist wohl im Anlagenbau immer ein Thema 

Zitat EN 60204-1:2006 "Geräte für NOT-HALT müssen an jedem Bedienstand sowie an anderen Orten vorhanden sein, wo die Einleitung eines NOT-HALT erforderlich sein kann." 

Damit haben wir Regel 1: Wo es Knöpfe gibt gehört auch ein NOT-HALT-Taster hin.

Die "anderen Orte" ergeben sich wie schon vorher erwähnt aus der Risikobeurteilung. Hier sollte man insbesondere die Übersichtlichkeit der Anlage in Betracht ziehen. 

Ich unterschlage jetzt absichtlich die Frage nach der Verkettung Deiner Fördertechnik mit weiteren Anlagenteilen/Maschinen...

Achja.. EN 619 könnte hilfreich sein 

MfG

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

Das ist mir aber nicht klar: ein Palette von 250 kg würde sowohl wenn man zwischen Rolle und Palette eingezogen /gequetscht wird, als auch zwischen den fahrenden Paletten und den meist vorhandenen  feststehenden Teilen, als auch bei Stau am Bandende oder zwischen den Paletten schwere, möglicherweise auch tödliche Verletzungen (Kopf zwischen 2  Paletten eingeklemmt?) zur Folge haben. Auf jeden Fall muss man die Geschwindigkeit auch mit in die Betrachtung einbeziehen. 

Das Ganze aber nur mit Nothalt abzusichern halte ich für bedenklich. Zu dem Thema gibts glaube ich auch eine C-Norm. Bei Bedarf kann ich mal in der Firma nachschauen....
Ich würde hier in jedem Fall einen Zugleinenschalter einsetzen, da entlang der gesamten Linie Gefährdungen an jeder Rolle vorhanden sind. Ich persönlich würde ausserdem eine Absicherung gegen Zutritt über eine mehrstrahlige Sicherheitslichtschranke längs der Rollenbahn vorsehen, die bei Zutritt den Antrieb sicher stillsetzt. 
Gruss Andreas


----------

